# Google car home app..



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Using the google car home app you can exit car mode while docked.

I got the app from here and had no problem installing on the phone. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1081009

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

